# VW Polo 9N 3-Stage Correction Detail - Max Protect Ultimate Nano Coatings



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey,

This car belongs to my other half, she actually has her driving test this afternoon. I hope she passes so she can drive me around from now on :lol:

So, Myself n Stevie from BMD decided to give it a spruce up 

Started off with the wash stage;

Foamed with CG no-touch snow foam

Washed with Maxolen wax-free shampoo & CQuartz mitt

All gaps n shuts were treated with Maxolen APC through a foaming spray head and a Valet-Pro 1" detail brush

Tar was removed with Maxolen tar remover

Fallout dealt with Wolf's DI V3

Car was moved in to the studio at this point...

Clayed with Wolf's fine clay and Megs last touch

We took some paint readings and removal rates and decided on 2 stages of Lake Country purple wool pads and CarPro Fixer then refined with Megs 205 and Menz 85RE on blue 3M finishing pads

IPA wipe down to all surfaces followed correction work

Max Protect V1 followed by V2 followed by Silk Coat was treated to paint

Max Protect Ultimate Glass Coat PRO was treated to the front screen and Nanolex Glass Urban was treated to all other windows

Arches dressed with Maxolen Blue Star A-Z

Trim & tyres dressed with Wolf's Blackout

Interior fully steam cleaned

I only have after shots, enjoy.

Comments welcome :thumb:









































































Total time taken 20 hours

Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

very nice. love the last pic


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks great Aaron, nice colour, looks in great nick too!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> Looks great Aaron, nice colour, looks in great nick too!


Only 40k on the clock Jon, was an old lady owner and the car was garaged too.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice job on Polo, :thumb:.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lovely. Quality shine off that little badboy.

Good luck to the good lady.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Grommit said:


> Lovely. Quality shine off that little badboy.
> 
> Good luck to the good lady.


Cheers mate.

Yeh canny beat well burnished paint :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Lovely colour , great work buddy :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Swell.gr said:


> Lovely colour , great work buddy :thumb:


Thanks a lot Mike, appreciated :thumb:


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks very nice mate 

Hope the driving test goes well to


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great work guys and looks stunning! :thumb: Nice colour! 

Good luck to your other half with her test this afternoon Aaron! 

Alan W


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

She should be sitting her test any minute now :thumb:


----------



## Max Protect (Jun 27, 2007)

Awesome work Aaron!!! Good luck with the test today!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Slampis said:


> Awesome work Aaron!!! Good luck with the test today!


Cheers mate


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

best of luck to her Aaron,it was a pleasure to spend a couple of days detailing with you again :thumb:
stevie


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Black Magic Detail said:


> best of luck to her Aaron,it was a pleasure to spend a couple of days detailing with you again :thumb:
> stevie


Thanks Stevie I'll let you know how she does.

Was a good couple of days, always a pleasure working with you, thanks again :thumb:


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

spot on work chap, looks tidy


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Bad news guys


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

AaronGTi said:


> Bad news guys


Shame. 

Some consolation required Aaron. 

Alan W


----------



## DetailDom (Jun 25, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice work my man. Nice colour to work with as well.

All the best drivers pass second anyway.


----------



## Max Protect (Jun 27, 2007)

AaronGTi said:


> Bad news guys


Damn man 

Think i told you my story with the polo i bought for my mrs 2 years ago...

I'm sure your case will turn out different!

For such a sexy looking polo you have to pass it!!! There's no other way...


----------



## PAUL2609 (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks sweet,good job done


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

No doubt about it the Polo is a sexy car now after it's had the Black Magic/ Max Protect treatment 

Theres an 8 week wait for a re-test so she's checking back all the time to try n get a cancellation.

Thanks for the comments, appreciated


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

That's awesome work!!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning results, wouldnt think the car was over 9 years old.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

MatrixGuy said:


> Stunning results, wouldnt think the car was over 9 years old.


Thanks mate.

I love the fact its a 1.2, 03 plate Polo with wheel trims n the paint is 10000x better condition than all the piece of sh!t Honda's that drive around here.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Again, I can't thank Stevie @ Black Magic Detail enough as he's taught me so much and I've learned a lot from him over the past few months. You can read guides to you go blind but nothing beats picking up the rotary n trying it out yourself and with his help these past few months that's what I've been able to do.

My Lupo GTI was corrected by both of us 4 months ago and still looks amazing.
Gloss, depth and clarity is on a whole new level.

If anyone in Fife or surrounding areas wants a pro to do their car then give Stevie a shout, you won't be dissapointed.

Aaron


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Great work, has made the colour really stand out


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Good job mate :thumb:


Thanks Dan :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome work guys, bet she was pleased


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Awesome work guys, bet she was pleased


Thanks Russ, yes very pleased but gutted she can't drive it yet


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

AaronGTi said:


> Again, I can't thank Stevie @ Black Magic Detail enough as he's taught me so much and I've learned a lot from him over the past few months. You can read guides to you go blind but nothing beats picking up the rotary n trying it out yourself and with his help these past few months that's what I've been able to do.
> 
> My Lupo GTI was corrected by both of us 4 months ago and still looks amazing.
> Gloss, depth and clarity is on a whole new level.
> ...


Good to hear mate, also nice that you learned alot in the process and didn't just jump in there on your own!

Btw car looks very nice, excellant job mate!

Chris.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Well after 5 attempts she has finally passed her test today.
The Polo will finally get on the road after sitting up my drive for months :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Well after 5 attempts she has finally passed her test today.
> The Polo will finally get on the road after sitting up my drive for months :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Great news Aaron :thumb:

cracking work on the motor too


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Cheers mate


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks great, lovely blue colour. Really gleams now! :thumb:


----------

